# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  иерархия на алтаре

## Narayani d.d.

как правильно должны располагаться на алтаре божества Шри Шри Радха-Кришна, Шри Джаганнатха со спутниками и Шри Шри Лакшми-Нрисимха?

 и в каком порядке нужно предлагать Им упачары?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Можно я напишу по поводу вот этого текста? Вы выразили недоумение здесь
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8002

Тут, возможно, какое-то несоответствие в переводе: 




> Согласно опубликованному в ИСККОН руководству по поклонению Божествам, предметы во время арати
> предлагаются следующим образом. Сперва подношение следует показать Шриле Прабхупаде (или, если вы
> уже приняли прибежище у одного из гуру ИСККОН, своему духовному учителю и затем Шриле Прабхупаде).
> Мы не можем предлагать что-либо непосредственно Кришне. Сначала мы должны предложить это своему
> духовному учителю. Таким образом, мы должны предлагать предметы подношения Господу, сознавая себя
> слугой Шрилы Прабхупады и всех гуру парампары. Предлагая тот или иной предмет, мы плавно описываем
> им по часовой стрелке сначала вокруг стоп Господа, затем вокруг головы и, наконец, вокруг всего тела.
> 
> 
> ...


Заметно логическое несоответствие: в первом абзаце идет речь о предложении по восходящей, во втором - по нисходящей (предложение, к примеру, аромата цветка уже как прасада Господа). Возможно, между абзацами д.б. еще какая-то фраза, или должно звучать как-то так : 

"При предложении от старшего к младшему предложите данный предмет таким же образом - сперва Шримати Радхарани, затем Господу Чайтанье, Господу Нитьянанде и далее всем гуру парампары, заканчивая своим духовным учителем".

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Можно я напишу по поводу вот этого текста? Вы выразили недоумение здесь
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8002


да меня это меньше всего интересует, если честно  :smilies:  я прекрасно знаю, как, что, кому и в какой последовательности предлагать и этот текст с его ошибками  меня не волнует.
единственное, что мне было не понятно - это вопрос о Шри Джаганнатхе. я его задала на форуме более 10 дней назад, но никто ничего до сих пор конкретно сказать так и не смог.

озвучу подробно еще раз:

в какой последовательности предлагать упачары, если на алрате стоят: Шри Шри Радха-Кришна и Лалита-деви, Шри Джагаггатха со спутниками и Шри Шри Лакшми-Нрисимха?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Насколько я знаю, эти Божества должны иметь отдельные алтари, и Им предлагается отдельная пуджа.

У нас в храме раньше на алтаре Господа Джаганнатхи находился Нрисимхадев, но сейчас Его убрали. Может в домашнем стандарте все на так строго, я не знаю.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Заметно логическое несоответствие: в первом абзаце идет речь о предложении по восходящей, во втором - по нисходящей (предложение, к примеру, аромата цветка уже как прасада Господа). Возможно, между абзацами д.б. еще какая-то фраза, или должно звучать как-то так :


Когда мы показываем упачару по восходящей мы не предлагаем ее, а просим благословения у Гуру парамапары, чтобы предложить ее Господу, а когда предланаем по нисходящей - то предлагаем уже махапрасад.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Когда мы показываем упачару по восходящей мы не предлагаем ее, а просим благословения у Гуру парамапары, чтобы предложить ее Господу, а когда предланаем по нисходящей - то предлагаем уже махапрасад.


а что, это кому-то до сих пор не известно?  :smilies: )))

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> а что, это кому-то до сих пор не известно? )))


Это я не Вам. Но не все преданные вникают в тонкости пуджи, и многие не знают простых вещей.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> озвучу подробно еще раз:
> 
> в какой последовательности предлагать упачары, если на алрате стоят: Шри Шри Радха-Кришна и Лалита-деви, Шри Джагаггатха со спутниками и Шри Шри Лакшми-Нрисимха?


Итак, немного истории. Когда подобные вопросы задавали Шиталанге Гауранге прабху, он с сожалением замечал, что преданные сами создают себе проблемы, а потом не знают, что с этим делать. Но вернемся к собственно вопросу. Как нам кажется речь все-таки идет о домашнем алтаре. Ибо, если бы это было в храме, то там одни Божества какие-нибудь должны быть главными и принимать поклонение, а остальные принимают через них.
В принципе, этот же подход можно применить и на домашнем алтаре. Но если подобное теоретизирование не устраивает, то я бы предлагал во время пуджи полное количество кругов Радхе-Кришне и по три Джаганнатхе-Баладеве-Субхадре и Лакшми-Нарасимхе. Затем Лалите-деви и т.д.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Ибо, если бы это было в храме, то там одни Божества какие-нибудь должны быть главными и принимать поклонение, а остальные принимают через них.
> В принципе, этот же подход можно применить и на домашнем алтаре. Но если подобное теоретизирование не устраивает, то я бы предлагал во время пуджи полное количество кругов Радхе-Кришне и по три Джаганнатхе-Баладеве-Субхадре и Лакшми-Нарасимхе. Затем Лалите-деви и т.д.


А разве можно такой подход применять к разным Божествам? Одно дело если есть три пары Гаура-Нитай, и две остальные пары принимают поклонение через первую, но если Божества разные, если Они устанавливаются значит подразумевается, что Им будет совершаться поклонение. Да и настроение у Них разное. Что делают Баладева с Субхадрой рядом с Радхарани? Это раса-абхаса. Простите, что вдаюсь в такие тонкости, может это никому и неинтересно, но мне самой хотелось бы разобраться.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Это я не Вам. Но не все преданные вникают в тонкости пуджи, и многие не знают простых вещей.


 да нет проблем, только мне не понятно какое отношение это имеет к моему топику?  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

*2 Махабхарата дас*
спасибо за Ваше мнение! с Вашего разрешения, позволю себе некоторые дальнейшие соображения и вопросы:

 "он с сожалением замечал, что преданные сами создают себе проблемы, а потом не знают, что с этим делать"
- у меня нет проблем. у меня на алтаре Все Те, Кто в моем Сердце. и в обоих местах Они прекрасно уживаются  :smilies:  пуджу я тоже без проблем провожу. мне  захотелось узнать мнение других людей - даже не в моем случае, а в общем - касаемо темы нескольких пар (или групп) Божеств на алтаре. потому что отнюдь не мной заведено помещать на алтарь и Шри Шри Радха-Кришна, и Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай, и Джаганнатх, и Шри Шри Лакшми-Нрисимха с Шри Прахладом на алтарь... а еще и куча Шалаграмов, и Гирираджи, и Вринда-деви, и еще мурти Шри Харидаса и Шрилы Прабхупады  :smilies: ))) ( я молчу про фото всей Гуру-парампары  :mig:  ) знакомая картина?  :mig:  а! еще Шри Гопала забыла!  :smilies: ))) в самом руководстве по домашнему алтарю расписано как разместить всех Богов и Их преданных на алтаре! так что если говорить о "проблЭмах" - то явно не тут надо начинать  :mig:  хотя опять повторюсь - я не считаю это проблемой. я очень мало видела алтарей, где была бы пара Божеств и парампара. и всё. зато сплошь и рядом 3-х ярусные алтари с множеством трансцендентных личностей. и это прекрасно. посмотрите те же вриндаванские алтари во многих храмах... если сердце преданного просит поклонения этим личностям - то это явно не проблема, а нечто совсем другое...

"Ибо, если бы это было в храме, то там одни Божества какие-нибудь должны быть главными и принимать поклонение, а остальные принимают через них."
- а зачем тогда Они там вообще нужны, если Им персонально не поклоняются?

 "В принципе, этот же подход можно применить и на домашнем алтаре."
- не могу  :smilies:  не могу Никого из Них оставить без поклонения. раз эта личность приглашена мной на мой домашний алтарь - то Она получит поклонение также, как и Все остальные. если я предлагаю что-то - то предлагаю Всем. такая логика...

 "то я бы предлагал во время пуджи полное количество кругов Радхе-Кришне и по три Джаганнатхе-Баладеве-Субхадре и Лакшми-Нарасимхе. Затем Лалите-деви и т.д."
- как бы с точки зрения таттвы всё правильно... но вот с точки зрения расы... позволю себе страшную спекуляцию и спрошу: а что если после предложения упачары Шри Шри Радха-Кришне предложить ее Шри Лалита-деви? Она - первая экспансия Радхарани во Вриндавана-лиле, почему нет? а потом уже переключиться на Пури-дхаму и тд?

с уважением...

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> да нет проблем, только мне не понятно какое отношение это имеет к моему топику?


Моя реплика относилась к этой фразе, может я не правильно ее поняла:



> Тут, возможно, какое-то несоответствие в переводе: 
> 
> Заметно логическое несоответствие: в первом абзаце идет речь о предложении по восходящей, во втором - по нисходящей (предложение, к примеру, аромата цветка уже как прасада Господа). Возможно, между абзацами д.б. еще какая-то фраза, или должно звучать как-то так :

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> - как бы с точки зрения таттвы всё правильно... но вот с точки зрения расы... позволю себе страшную спекуляцию и спрошу: а что если после предложения упачары Шри Шри Радха-Кришне предложить ее Шри Лалита-деви? Она - первая экспансия Радхарани во Вриндавана-лиле, почему нет? а потом уже переключиться на Пури-дхаму и тд?
> 
> с уважением...


Матаджи Нараяни, может быть, Вам пригодится ответ на подобный вопрос Дживараджа прабху (старший пуджари, Санкт-Петербург):

(Вопрос был о последовательности предложения упачар Шри Шри Сита-Рама-Лакшмана-Хануману и Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай)

>  Что касается последовательности предложения упачар,то тут вопрос не
логики,а
> стандарта,установленного ачарьями.Мы поклоняемся Хануману вместе с Рамой.В
> каком-то смысле ОНИ едины,так как в нектаре преданности говорится,что
преданные
> неотличны от Господа.Просто примите тот факт,что во всех Храмах Хануману
> поклоняются вместе с Рамой,а затем предлагают следующим личностям.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

"...Цель данного анализа -показать,что если в результате смешения  различных рас,т.е. любовных экстатических взаимоотношений между Кришной и преданными,не возникают чистые взаимоотношения ,то это приводит к несовместимости.По мнению таких выдающихся преданных ,как Рупа Госвами ,причиной несовместимости является наложение противоречивых чувств..."
Нектар Преданности ,стр 444 и далее .
Важные главы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Narayani d.d., ведь вы, прочтя цитату из книги "Введение в философию и практику сознания Кришны", сделали вывод : 



> то есть согласно тексту сначала предложить Шри Кришне, потом Шри Джаганнатхе, потом Шри Нрисимхе, а потом Радхарани?


Но в том тексте говорилось не о последовательности предложения Божествам Вишну-татв разных настроений, а о порядке предложения по старшинству : в первом абзаце по восходящей, во втором - по нисходящей. Это книга - для начинающих, и в ней не разбираются тонкости аратики. И также предполагается, что начинающие преданные поклоняются двумерным изображениям, дома на алтаре у них - стандартный алтарь с Панча-таттвой, Радха-Кришной и Нрисимхадевом. Вы же, видя ошибочно переведенную фразу, сделали на ее основе неверное предположение уже по интересующей вас теме ("то есть согласно тексту"... и т.д.). Поэтому-то я посчитала нужным сказать, что эта часть перевода с какой-то ошибкой, и если на ее основе делать предположения, будет путаница. 

Про недопустимость расабхасы мне было понятно с начала вашей темы, для меня это простой вопрос, и я уверена, что и для многих других тоже, вам бы ответили. А вот с переводами не все замечают несоответствия, так что я и ответила с этой стороны.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мне Рохинисута Прабху велел отдать Шилы.И поклоняться одному Божеству.Но знаю других Вайшнавов,у которых много Божеств ,но опять но:-)ЕСТЬ ОДНО самое главное.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> сделали вывод


 это был сарказм. с моей точки зрения в этом тексте не было логики - даже для новичков. простите, что это вас смутило.
зы
никак не возьму в толк, зачем это надо было обсуждать здесь  :smilies:  или будем в этом топике обсуждать ВСЕ темы, которые я когда-либо обсуждала на форуме?  :mig:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> "...Цель данного анализа -показать,что если в результате смешения  различных рас...


 спорный вопрос. 
повторюсь ЕЩЕ РАЗ:
это Шрила Прабхупада, а не я, давал рекомендации по установлению на алтаре одновременно Божеств Шри Шри Радха-Кришна, Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай и Шри Шри Лакшми-Нрисимха. так что не ко мне с вопросом раса-бхасы  :mig: 
то, что основные (ое) Божество доожно быть одно - это и так известно. изначально топик был не об этом.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Что касается последовательности предложения упачар,то тут вопрос не логики,а стандарта,установленного ачарьями.


как раз эта последовательность с моей точки зрения очень логична  :smilies: ))))
тем более логично предлагать после Радхарани сразу все Лалита-деви - так и происходит всё в духовном мире, наприме в после завтрака Кришны в доме Нанда Махараджа: после Кришны прасад вкушает Радхарани, потом ашта-сакхи во главе с Лалитой и Вишакхой, потом другие гопи, потом манджари...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Что делают Баладева с Субхадрой рядом с Радхарани?


 Они не рядом.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я вообще страсть скажу.Предлагаю всё Радхе первой....

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Я вообще страсть скажу.Предлагаю всё Радхе первой....


 я тоже  :smilies: ))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> как раз эта последовательность с моей точки зрения очень логична ))))
> тем более логично предлагать после Радхарани сразу все Лалита-деви - так и происходит всё в духовном мире, наприме в после завтрака Кришны в доме Нанда Махараджа: после Кришны прасад вкушает Радхарани, потом ашта-сакхи во главе с Лалитой и Вишакхой, потом другие гопи, потом манджари...


Согласен.

----------


## Светлана )

> Мне Рохинисута Прабху велел отдать Шилы.И поклоняться одному Божеству.Но знаю других Вайшнавов,у которых много Божеств ,но опять но:-)ЕСТЬ ОДНО самое главное.


Нада Бинду, если можешь, расскажи про шилы, как они пришли, как жили у тебя. :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп и обсуждение личностей удалены.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Радха Говинда даса  http://radhagovindadasa.ru/slava-mol...avat-poklonov/

Слава молитв и дандават поклонов.
 26 ноября, 2012

>Второе. По поводу моего Иштадева. На кого должна быть направлена моя медитация?
 >Я, честно говоря, теряюсь. Мои Божества мне ближе, Господь Чайтанья — самый
 >милостивый, Шримати Радхика дает преданное служение, а Шри Кришна — Абсолютная
 >Истина. Я не понимаю к кому мне обращаться с молитвами. За время, которое я
 >повторяю мантру, я пробовал ко всем обращаться и, честно говоря, мне легче всего
 >обращаться к Кришне, цвета грозовой тучи. Как здесь разобраться, помогите.

Пока нам не будут явленны наши взаимоотношения с нашим вечным Иштадевом, мы должны следовать краме. Крама означает последовательность медитации и молитв, которая была описана нашими предыдущими ачарьями. Одним из подобных примеров правильной крамы, являются молитвы мангала чарана, из песенника. Шрила Прабхупада часто воспевал их перед началом своих киртанов, прославляя духовного учителя, шикша гуру, Шрилу Рупу Госвами, вайшнавов, Господа Чайтанью, трех основных Божеств Вриндавана и, в конце, Радху и Кришну. Как правило, каништха-адхикари склонен ограничивать свою связь с Богом каким-то одним прообразом и может еще, максимум, взаимоотношениями со своим Гуру, которого считает самым особенным… *Но в нашем сердце должно быть достаточно пространства для всех личностей шри гуру парампары, экспансий Кришны и Панча Таттвы, по милости которых, в подобающее время нам будут открыты формы наших вечных Иштадеватов.*

Недавно, в той же книге Шрилы Дханурдхары Свами о джапа медитации, я прочитал о реализациях одного из учеников Махараджа, по поводу последовательности, с которой он медитирует перед воспеванием джапы. Честно говоря, я был сильно впечатлен подобной глубиной, и очень рекомендую тебе взять на вооружение его описание. Уверен оно будет хорошим руководством в твоем вопросе:
 «Я только начинаю свой путь культивирования Намы. Поэтому мне даже стыдно, что меня попросили поделиться какими-то реализациями. Я воспеваю уже много лет, но пока не могу с точностью сказать, что моё воспевание было каким-то особенным культивированием. Оно скорее было имитацией. Мое воспевание, все еще не является воспеванием по-настоящему. Но недавно, по милости трех старших преданных, с которыми я дружу, я получил маленькую искорку понимания, что же означает культивирование святого имени.

Основная реализация, которую я получил, общаясь с ними, заключается в том, что перед воспеванием необходимо тщательно подготавливать свое сердце. Потому что, если сердце подготовлено преданием и смирением, тогда ум естественным образом сможет тоже сосредоточиться.

Поэтому после утреннего омовения, и перед любой другой духовной деятельностью, я начинаю свое утро с того, что ложусь в поклоне на землю и предлагаю свое почтение всем ачарьям, начиная с моего дикша-гуру и шикша-гуру. Затем я молюсь всем основным преданным и ачарьям сампрадайи Гаудия Вайшнавов в нашей линии: Шриле Прабхупаде, Шриле Бхактисидханте, Шриле Гаура Кишору, Шриле Бхактивиноду и дохожу до шести Госвами, затем Ишваре Пури, Мадхавендре Пури и в конце я молюсь Шри Шри Гаура Нитай. Затем я молюсь нашим основным дхамам: Навадвипе, Джаганатха Пури и Враджа Дхаме. В конце я молюсь личностям, которые главенствуют в этих метах, таким как Вринда Деви, Говардхан, Ганге Деви, Ямуна Деви и, особенно, Чакалешваре Махадеву. Так как я сейчас живу на Говардхане, то я особенно молюсь Чакалешваре, чтобы Он защитил мое сознание от оскорблений. Мои поклоны и молитвы занимают около 15 минут, но когда я заканчиваю, мое сердце гораздо лучше подготовлено к тому, чтобы принять святое имя в подобающем настроении.

Постоянно падая на землю и простираясь в дандавате, дандават-пранамы имеют очень могущественное влияние на моё сердце. Это естественно вселяет в меня чувство, что «Я слуга, маленький слуга. Я такой маленький слуга, но у меня такие великие Господа. В конце приходит чувство полного прибежища. Иногда опыт взаимообмена настолько интенсивен, что присутствие этих личностей становится сильно ощутимым, как будто бы они стоят рядом с нами возле нашего гуру. Многие ачарьи прославляли славу подобной практики. В одной из своих песен Шрила Нароттама Даса Тхакура пишет, что любой, кто искренне предлагает свои поклоны таким великим личностям, по их милости избавится от препятствий на пути чистой преданности и все их духовные желания будут удовлетворенны. Поэтому я всегда молюсь о том, чтобы продолжать эту практику, потому что она стала моим единственным богатством.

Есть одна история о величии дандават-пранамы. Однажды Шрила Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакура уезжал из Навадвипы на машине. Это было в сезон дождей, поэтому дорога была полна грязи, в которой люди утопали по колени. Один из учеников грихастх заметил, что его духовный учитель медленно проезжает мимо по дороге. Он упал прямо в грязь, предложив своему духовному учителю полный поклон, и при этом он полностью испачкал грязью свою белую одежду. Шрила Бхактисидханта заметил его. Он остановил машину, вышел из нее и спросил у своего ученика: «Почему ты сделал это?». Сложив руки, его ученик смиренно ответил: «Эти поклоны, являются моим единственным богатством».

Прочитав эту историю, я был поражен. «Эти поклоны, являются моим единственным богатством». Я про себя тогда подумал: «А какое богатство есть у меня? Я должен тоже обрести такие богатства, предлагая свои поклоны великим душам».

Один из моих друзей поделился однажды одной простой реализацией, которая помогла мне еще больше углубить свое культивирование Намы. Часто мы обращаемся к Господу и к Его чистым преданным с молитвой об очищении. Но мы часто настолько поглощены своими просьбами, что забываем просто чистосердечно поблагодарить своих хранителей за все, что Они уже для нас сделали. Этот друг посоветовал мне, чтобы вместо того чтобы всегда просить что-либо для себя, я научился выражать свою благодарность. С тех пор я особенно молюсь Шри Шри Гаура Нитай и благодарю Их за милость. Это простое наставление очень сильно изменило настроение моих молитв». (Статья Нитьянанды Даса из книги Дханурдхары Свами. Джапа медитация. Размышления над Святым Именем)

----------

